# Diplodia tip blight fungicide?



## Simon (Aug 4, 2010)

Does anyone know an effective fungicide against diplodia tip blight? preferably low toxicity. I was thinking copper sulfate but not to sure if effective.

Thanks,
Simon


----------



## Urban Forester (Aug 4, 2010)

A mix of Thiophanate Methyl (16 oz per 100 gal.) + Chlorothalonil 720 SFT (22 oz per 100) works well. 2 applications, 1 at bud break, 1 two weeks later. Running a systemic and a contact gets better control.


----------



## MCW (Aug 9, 2010)

Do any of you guys ever apply Phosphonic Acid for fungal diseases like this? Works well in Horticulture so thought it may do some good in a situation like this too.
Although Chlorothalonil should have a good effect too


----------



## Ed Roland (Aug 9, 2010)

Urban Forester said:


> A mix of Thiophanate Methyl (16 oz per 100 gal.) + Chlorothalonil 720 SFT (22 oz per 100) works well. 2 applications, 1 at bud break, 1 two weeks later. Running a systemic and a contact gets better control.



Check out Cleary's Spectro 90 WDG.


----------



## MCW (Aug 9, 2010)

Ed Roland said:


> Check out Cleary's Spectro 90 WDG.



What's the active in it Ed? Just curious as you guys have different trade names than us in Australia but the actives always get rid of any across the oceans confusion


----------



## Ed Roland (Aug 9, 2010)

MCW said:


> What's the active in it Ed? Just curious as you guys have different trade names than us in Australia but the actives always get rid of any across the oceans confusion



A combination of Cleary 3336 (thiophanate-methyl) and Daconil (chlorothalonil). Simplifying UF's mixture. Labeled for Diplodea sp.



MCW said:


> Do any of you guys ever apply Phosphonic Acid for fungal diseases like this? Works well in Horticulture so thought it may do some good in a situation like this too.
> Although Chlorothalonil should have a good effect too



Agriphos? A popular choice for Oomycete pathogens. 

I have been wondering about the use of sodium silicate to thwart fungal infections. Looks like some success in New Zealand with these products. Any feedback?


----------



## MCW (Aug 9, 2010)

Ed Roland said:


> A combination of Cleary 3336 (thiophanate-methyl) and Daconil (chlorothalonil). Simplifying UF's mixture. Labeled for Diplodea sp.



Thanks Ed.



Ed Roland said:


> Agriphos? A popular choice for Oomycete pathogens.
> 
> I have been wondering about the use of sodium silicate to thwart fungal infections. Looks like some success in New Zealand with these products. Any feedback?



Yeah Agriphos is available here from Agrichem (we sell a fair amount of it) but basically available from many suppliers in 400, 600, and 620 strengths.

I'll be honest in saying I haven't heard of Sodium Silicate used on fungal pathogens but will check it out


----------

